
Introducing StandDesk [video] - ryanjodonnell
http://standdesk.co
======
ryanio
Dang I wish these guys would use a nice, bold headline to demonstrate the
value prop! The website doesn't say much more than we already know.

"A motorized standing desk for just $399." would've grabbed my interest right
away.

~~~
standdesk
Sorry about that, the website isn't quite finished yet. In our next iteration,
we'll sort all that out. Thanks for your feedback!!

------
chavesn
This is an awesome project, and I'm really impressed at a quality automatic
adjustable desk for so cheap. I almost can't believe it.

The website looks great, too, _however_ it has one big problem for me: I felt
frustrated to have to sit down and listen to a 4 min. video to even find out
what the product was.

In the first 10-15 seconds I was on your site, I actually couldn't figure out
exactly what it was (there are so many variations on standing desks these
days).

I scrolled way down and I can see there are tons of benefits, but no
description of the desk. I had to eventually click play on the video[1], and
then when it didn't visually get to the point immediately either, I had to put
on my headphones and go and find my music player to pause.

I think it would be great if it had at least one of A) a short intro video
that shows the whole desk and automation within 1-2 seconds or B) just some
headlines describing it ("An electric adjustable standing desk for under
$400") and pictures of the product.

P.S. There is a weird, loud audio glitch/background crowd noise in the video
at 2:01. :)

[1]: To be fair, the Hacker News title does say [video]. But still, it's the
home page, it should get _immediately_ to the point.

~~~
geerlingguy
I had the same issue; I'm in the market for a simple, sub-$1000 standing desk,
and the main thing I was looking for was what the price range would be. Great
work on the standing desk, but please add a tiny bit more up-front info
outside the video so mobile phone passers-by can get the details quickly :)

~~~
GBond
Agree. The "starts at $399" had me sold but I only learned that from the
video. It's a huge differentiator and should be the headline of the site.

------
suprgeek
After experimenting with standing desks for a while I have noticed the
following (YMMV):

1) You should ease into it - go from one hour to two in a week, two to three
in a couple of weeks

2) GET Anti-Fatigue MATS to stand on otherwise sustained standing is going to
Screw-up your legs

3) Have a stand-by(!) sitting desk and alternate between the two once you "get
tired" standing

4) Don't be afraid to say "This does not work for me". A colleague who tried
it with me hated to say this, but she was in constant knee pain standing up
but would not go back to her sitting desk.

~~~
stock_toaster
Any recommendations on mats? I have looked around but most of the ones I have
found in local stores tend to be rather small.

My next thought was to look into kitchen mats as line cooks tend to stand for
long periods of time.

~~~
askedrelic
[http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-standing-desk-
mat/](http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-standing-desk-mat/)

I have the $60 one from Amazon, a step down from what Wirecutter recommends,
but I think I will upgrade. I can generally do 4-5 hours standing with this:
[http://www.amazon.com/Imprint-Comfort-Nantucket-20-Inch-
Cinn...](http://www.amazon.com/Imprint-Comfort-Nantucket-20-Inch-
Cinnamon/dp/B003BYRDK2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1395352519&sr=8-2&keywords=standing+desk+mat)

------
wbond
It would be great if some of the info from the video was on the page. I was
just about to ask questions related to how this differs from the GeekDesks we
are using now, before I decided to play through the whole video.

After watching the video, I saw it was mentioned that the horizontal
stabilizer was removed, which saves on material costs. Have you compared the
stability of the StandDesk with other solutions? Currently I've found the
GeekDesk to flex a little more than I would like when at standing height and I
lean on it.

~~~
HiredGuns
There is another solution as mentioned in this article
[http://arshadchowdhury.com/1485-what-happens-when-you-
stand-...](http://arshadchowdhury.com/1485-what-happens-when-you-stand-
for-2-years/) Which is basically a flexible laptop holder that you place on
top of the desk that is tall enough for you stand and type on. I believe the
product is this one
[http://www.lapdawg.com/lapdawg-x4.html](http://www.lapdawg.com/lapdawg-x4.html).
Much more affordable solution.

------
rane
> Standing to work has long known to be problematic, it is more tiring, it
> dramatically increases the risks of carotid atherosclerosis (ninefold)
> because of the additional load on the circulatory system, and it also
> increases the risks of varicose veins, so standing all day is unhealthy. The
> performance of many fine motor skills also is less good when people stand
> rather than sit.

> The key is to build movement variety into the normal workday.”

[http://saveyourself.ca/articles/chair-
warriorism.php](http://saveyourself.ca/articles/chair-warriorism.php)

[http://ergo.human.cornell.edu/CUESitStand.html](http://ergo.human.cornell.edu/CUESitStand.html)

~~~
raldi
That summary misrepresents the study. Please stop passing it around.

Details:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/raldi/comments/kfjet/cornells_standi...](http://www.reddit.com/r/raldi/comments/kfjet/cornells_standing_desks_study_are_we_passing/)

------
jasonwen
I had a motorized standing desk from a Danish maker, about 1500USD. The Bosch
motor was always shaking everything on my desk and made a lot of noise.

A year later I bought one from Ikea[1], much cheaper around 750USD. The motor
was so smooth and felt much more premium. Now we use only those Ikea desks in
our office. Picture of desk[2]

I tried looking the desk up in Ikea US website, but it seems it's not sold in
the US guys, unfortunately.

[1]
[http://www.ikea.com/nl/nl/catalog/products/S49895941/](http://www.ikea.com/nl/nl/catalog/products/S49895941/)
[2] [http://cl.ly/image/250M1n3Z1v3H](http://cl.ly/image/250M1n3Z1v3H)

------
agentultra
I love my height-adjustable desk.

When I started looking for one I didn't want to use an electric motor... too
slow, used up a plug, etc. I wanted a mechanical one that was affordable and
didn't use a crank. Counter-balance or pneumatic-assist only!

I found the Ergotron Workfit-B HD [0] to be good for me. It's just the base
and let me convert my existing desk. It was about $150 more than the price
mentioned in the video for the StandDesk via on online retailer.

It does have cross-bars which may be annoying for some people though but I
don't find that they're much of an impediment. It rises and lowers almost
effortlessly with just a squeeze of the lever. However there are lock-points
where it locks into place that are about 1-inch apart. However I also use a
monitor arm and keyboard tray so I get every height I need perfectly anyway.

Might be something worth investigating if you're not interested in the slow-
electric motor tables and want something you can get now.

[0]
[http://www.ergotron.com/ProductsDetails/tabid/65/PRDID/757/l...](http://www.ergotron.com/ProductsDetails/tabid/65/PRDID/757/language/nl-
NL/Default.aspx)

~~~
lalos
Nice suggestion, thanks!

------
cpbotha
For a few years Ikea has been selling a _relatively_ cheap motorized
adjustable standing desk with Linak legs:
[http://www.ikea.com/nl/nl/catalog/products/90088946/](http://www.ikea.com/nl/nl/catalog/products/90088946/)
\-- this also only has the two legs and no stabilizer. (I'm not sure what the
StandDesk patent could possibly be for, it looks identical to the Ikea
version)

I bought mine in The Netherlands for EUR 560 and I love it to bits. The more
affordable adjustable standing desks, the better!

~~~
joshuacc
Unfortunately, this product doesn't seem to be available in the US.

------
zenbowman
Agree with the rest of the comments here. I was wondering why this was even
posted, because sit/stand desks are standard at work and this doesn't look any
better than the ones we use.

But yeah, the big deal here is that it is $400. That should be front and
center.

------
erikcw
I've been using a "Haworth Eddy Adjustable Height Desk"[1] that I picked up at
Crate & Barrel. It was inexpensive and I liked the aesthetic, however it has
one flaw that makes me excited to find an alternative.

The max height is only 40". At the time of purchase it seemed like it would be
sufficient, however in practice my arms are not been parallel to the keyboard.
I've started to notice some RSI/pain in my wrists/hands from the downward
slope. When I return to sitting mode for a day or so with proper ergonomic
positioning, my wrist pain clears right up. I'm 6'1", so my next desk needs to
be at least 42"-43" tall -- the more the better! (I'd prefer not to have to be
at the highest elevation setting).

Right now I'm experimenting with elevating my keyboard furniture risers to
life the whole thing up.

[1]
[http://www.polyvore.com/haworth_eddy_adjustable_height_desk/...](http://www.polyvore.com/haworth_eddy_adjustable_height_desk/thing?id=67238648)

------
normloman
Most people using standing desks have to hack something together. But what do
you do if you're buying standing desks for your whole office? That's why we
need companies like this to mass produce them. I wish you the best of luck. If
more offices used standing desks, we'd all be a little bit healthier... I
think. Maybe there's some unforseen consequence.

~~~
angularly
Hmm standing desks have been the standard for office work in many years here
in Denmark. You can buy them in any store that sells office equipment. Seems
weird that would not be the case in the US. They usually cost from around $300
to $1000.

~~~
efiftythree
They are becoming more and more popular in tech companies around Seattle. I
personally own one from GeekDesk which ran about $900 and I've seen other
versions go up to $2000. Something like this at a much more reasonable cost
could allow for them to grow in popularity with ease.

------
hoopism
Wrong. Squatting is the new standing.

[http://bitehype.com/screw-your-standing-desk-how-about-
squat...](http://bitehype.com/screw-your-standing-desk-how-about-squatting/)

~~~
endeavor
That woman in the second photo has crazy ankle range of motion. Also helps if
your torso is relatively long compared to your femurs -- relatively common
among east Asians.

~~~
sleepydog
A Japanese doctor once told me that asians tend to have slightly curved femurs
from a lifetime of sitting on the floor. He told me this as he was treating me
for tendonitis of the ankle that I got from sitting in the seiza position too
long.

------
steve_benjamins
If you're considering a stand-up desk, I'd really recommend this review:
[http://www.thewirecutter.com/reviews/the-best-standing-
desks...](http://www.thewirecutter.com/reviews/the-best-standing-desks/)

It hugely influenced my purchase of a NextDesk Terra :)

~~~
standdesk
NextDesk is an awesome company! I like their staff, product, and vision. There
pretty expensive for most people tho. =/

------
YZF
I have a drafting chair + standup desk (modified IKEA Jerker). I can sit, or
stand, total cost $60 (used). Both are solid and will probably outlast me.

~~~
rogerbinns
I never understand the fascination with moveable standing desks, instead of
just getting a tall "drafting" chair like you did. That also lets you put
shelves or hanging holders (eg for tower cases) under the desk.

The Jerker no longer being available is mourned by some
[http://www.ikeafans.com/home/modular-desks-ikeas-jerker-
is-u...](http://www.ikeafans.com/home/modular-desks-ikeas-jerker-is-
undisputed-king/)

~~~
kerpal
You may be able to find the Ikea Jerker on craigslist or other classifieds. I
got mine from a college student for relatively cheap, I think around $40 or
$60. It works great as a standing desk but you don't have any motorized
mechanism to lower or lift the desk. This is probably a good thing if you are
trying to stand but an alternative solution is getting a high-rise stool/seat.
I alternate between standing and sitting now.

~~~
subpixel
I just got one of these[1] and I'm loving it. My wife laughed hard when I
ordered it, but after testing it out she was practically cooing.

It's $100 and it's almost perfect - the one thing I may do is add an angled
footrest. But I'm not in a big rush.

[1]
[http://store.focaluprightfurniture.com/mogo.html](http://store.focaluprightfurniture.com/mogo.html)

------
mberning
I wanted to hate it (ANOTHER standing desk disciple???), but after watching
the video, it seems pretty cool. I like the ability to quickly go from sit to
stand without a bunch of drama. Only question is the cost. We really need
something in the sub $200 range.

~~~
epochwolf
Well, if you live near an IKEA, you can do a nice one for $200 + tax.

Solid wood top ($79.99):
[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50106773/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50106773/)

Four legs ($120.00):
[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60261626/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60261626/)

~~~
fingerprinter
I wish I could, but I'm 6'2". I calculated my height needs to be about 46"-48"
(would have to play with it when I got it assembled). The legs go max 42 1/4".
I'd rather have the desk itself be at that height and not have to put
something else on it (like smaller desk or box).

I can't find Ikea legs that go that height.

------
JimmaDaRustla
I want a standing desk!

I'm thinking about buying a modtable (crank or motor powered:
[http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=n%3A3733671%2Cp_4%...](http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=n%3A3733671%2Cp_4%3AModTable))
without a top, then find/buy a rustic wood finished top. No keyboard tray -
put mouse and keyboard on the desk, then attach monitors with a nice Atdec
monitor mount
([http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/909028-REG/Atdec_l_pb_...](http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/909028-REG/Atdec_l_pb_Single_Display_Desk_Monitor.html)).

~~~
mrinterweb
I recently put together a great sit stand desk using the modtable base. The
desk looks good and functions perfectly. Product list:

* desk base unit ($479): [http://heightadjustableworktable.com/index.php/manual-modtab...](http://heightadjustableworktable.com/index.php/manual-modtable-base.html)

* table top ($79.99 - I treated the table top with polyurethane): [http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50106773/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50106773/)

* monitor stand ($21.26): [http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=108&cp_id=10828&cs_id=...](http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=108&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082808&p_id=5970&seq=1&format=2)

* mat for standing ($53.99 - optional but highly recommended): [http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003BYRDK2/ref=oh_details_o...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003BYRDK2/ref=oh_details_o07_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

Total: $580.25 (with mat: $634.24)

Here's a picture of the finished product:
[http://imgur.com/UW8CvWz](http://imgur.com/UW8CvWz) (kind of need to organize
the wires still)

I recycled this reply from an earlier conversation :)

~~~
JimmaDaRustla
Wicked!! This is awesome, thanks!

Edit: Wonder if I could stain that top!

~~~
mrinterweb
The thing that I liked about that top was that it was unfinished solid wood.
You should be able to stain it no problem. I used polyurethane to seal the
table top and give it a glossy finish.

------
fuzzythinker
If someone is not to fuzzy about having the crossbar between the legs,
scandinaviandesigns sells one at $439, and a bigger, no cross bar, and very
good looking one at $879 (org price at $1099). Or go manual with single pivot
lever with their $200 tiny desk one.

Or just look into craigslist for office warehouses where they usually sell
used $1k ones for 25%-50% off (which is where I got mine).

EDIT: Just want to provide some alternatives for someone who wants/needs one
now vs. waiting. I think the standdesk is a very good bargain at $399, I've
signed up.

------
anotherevan
According to this ergonomic workspace planner[1] for my height of 1.75m (5'9")
I want a keyboard height of 660mm when sitting, and 1080mm when standing. The
StandDesk min/max is 711 to 1143mm, so the upper bound is fine, but a bit high
for me when sitting.

In fact, according to [1] a keyboard height of 710mm is only suitable if you
are at least 1.88m (6'2") so you have to be pretty tall.

The stroke of the StandDesk is 432mm, and I need 420mm so the range is okay
for my height. However if I was 1.85m (6'1") or taller the range would be too
small.

Back Designs[2] also have guidelines for adjustable work surfaces and again,
the StandDesk ranges are just a bit short.

All in all, it looks like a product with great potential, but perhaps needs
the specifications reassessed a bit more in order to be truly suitable to a
wider user base.

[1]
[http://www.computingcomfort.org/create2.asp](http://www.computingcomfort.org/create2.asp)
or [http://www.ergotron.com/tabid/305/language/en-
US/default.asp...](http://www.ergotron.com/tabid/305/language/en-
US/default.aspx)

[2] [http://www.backdesigns.com/Desk-work-surface-
height-W144.asp...](http://www.backdesigns.com/Desk-work-surface-
height-W144.aspx) towards the end of the page.

------
abcd_f
There's really just one question -

    
    
      How much?
    

There's virtually identical, _very_ nicely done desk from SteelCase, which
goes for a bit over $1,000. If they can halve this without compromising on the
quality, they will do well. Otherwise, it'll be just another "artisans who
care sooo deeply about quality" KickStarter flop.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
From the video: Starting at $399

Edit: At about the 1:20 mark in the video, they've just talked about how
reducing the number of parts reduced the cost. And then "Starting at $399" is
written on the screen. They don't actually say it. Text only.

~~~
sbarre
Thanks! I watched the whole video and didn't hear the price, I must have
missed it..

------
thecodefoundry
I'm very interested in the UpDesk ([http://updesk.com](http://updesk.com)).
They have a motorized desk (PowerUp) and a manual desk (CrankUp) that are both
lacking the middle crossbar and are very affordable. They also can handle up
to 300lbs. I'm hoping to get one next month.

~~~
temuze
I have an Updesk! Moat, my company, gives a motorized one to each engineer.

They're really great. You can sit on them and they're powerful enough to lift
you up. They also have settings, so you can save your favorite heights.

------
perishabledave
Great, looking forward to picking one up! The one thing that was holding me
back form buying a sit-stand desk was the cost. Even the Geek Desk, which is
much cheaper than others, is pricey. This is quite affordable while having the
luxuries of the motorized heigh adjustment.

------
falcolas
Removing the crossbar seems like a risk. Too much weight that high up would
seem to be dangerously susceptible to a bump from either side.

Can standdesk speak to this? How much sheer force can the desk take before
failing, particularly with "2-300 lbs" on the desk surface?

~~~
ryanjodonnell
Hi, it supports up to 225 lbs. It's quite sturdy even without the crossbar,
and many pre-existing standing desks already dont have one.

------
chaostheory
If you want something relatively cheap, IKEA has been selling them for years
for around the $100 mark. The only catch is that it's not easily adjustable. I
paired mine with a walking treadmill. Unfortunately IKEA has increased the
price to $200
[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50219044/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50219044/)

The problem I find with StandDesk and others like it is that it only has one
level, when in reality you need a shelf for the monitor or you get into a
situation where you're crouching to stare at the screen or your arms aren't in
an ergonomic position.

~~~
agentultra
That's what monitor arms and keyboard trays are for. Though they'll cost about
as much as the IKEA desk you mentioned.. each.

------
egypturnash
1\. Did you guys license the Aphex Twin track you started the video with?

2\. How much is this thing? You say it's a lower price than other sit/stand
desks, and will be at a special discounted price, but nowhere on the page can
I find a number.

~~~
mistermcgruff
Was wondering the same thing about the Aphex Twin. Is that legal?

------
dboyd
This desk doesn't look like it does very low. When I do sit, I like my desk to
be almost on my lap, so that my arms hang straight down, and my elbows are
very close to 90 degrees. I find this very comfortable. However, it means the
desk itself has to go fairly low (mine is at 26.5 inches or 670mm right now).

Point is ... if you get a standing desk, make sure it works when sitting just
as well as when standing. Check the 'lowest height' and compare it to what you
use.

EDIT: I am impressed with the removal of the stabilizer between the legs.
That's a great feature.

------
gdonelli
I hope you guys are successful, I would love a standing desk for $400

~~~
ryanjodonnell
Thanks! You'll be able to get one soon :)

------
schizoidboy
Anyone have issues with finger numbness with a standing desk? I used a
GeekDesk for about 6 months and started to get numbness in either hand that I
tried to use my mouse with. I guessed that it was related to the new pressure
on the wrist, because my arm no longer rested on my chair's armest. I've went
back to sitting most of the time and the numbness went away.

~~~
syu
This problem can be easily solved by finding the correct the following:

1\. Correct standing height (i.e. bicep & forearm creates a 90% angle) 2\.
Forearm, wrist, & back of your hand is straight as possible when typing.

------
zacinbusiness
Love my standing desk. It's actually a drafting table that's raised up and is
perfect for me. And I stand on a yoga mat which I also use to do light yoga
during my work day. But this looks like a great option also as it's adjustable
much more easily than mine is which requires a set of screw drivers and about
half an hour.

------
temuze
I work at Moat and they gave all of the engineers UpDesks. They're pretty
great - the desks are motorized, there are settings you can save and they're
powerful enough to lift you up if you sit on them.

I really enjoy my desk - being able to alternate quickly is nice.

------
alexgaribay
I'd be much more interested in purchasing just the frame so I could use my own
desk top instead. I hope eventually that will be an option. Other than that,
I'm glad someone is trying to make mechanical standing desks more affordable
to everyone.

~~~
ryanjodonnell
Yes, that is going to be an option on the kickstarter.

------
alecsmart1
Why do they force you to signup to see the discounted price. It should be
upfront.

~~~
Einstalbert
I agree. Even if it's in the video, they should have the price front and
center. Standing desks are nothing new, although publicizing them has been
difficult. Part of that is the high price, usually around 800-1000 USD. To put
one out around 400 USD would be worthwhile.

------
igotwater
I interned last summer at a place that used standing desks and I've been
wanting one for my college apartment but could never justify the price. I hope
this comes out by at least next fall!

------
ezy
Ridiculous, I thought this fad was over already.

This is a single platform, and in the video you see (naturally, young) people
using either a laptop or an imac on it. It's ergonomically unsound unless you
put an adjustable monitor stand on it. The brogrammer at the end talking about
"productivity" caps off the video nicely.

Here's my equivalent. One box of the correct height (depends on person and
access to boxes). To raise, place box and put laptop on box. To lower, remove
box and put laptop on desk. To lower even further, remove desk and place
laptop on floor. :-) Effect: The same, ergonomically. Cost: If you take lots
of shipments, literally priceless.

------
omegote
If they're going to do free advertising of the cinema display just like any
other hipster website, they could at least fix the perspective of the screen
stand.

------
k-mcgrady
That price was a big 'wow' moment for me. I would 100% purchase this BUT I'm
worried shipping will make it unaffordable (I'm in the UK).

~~~
ryanjodonnell
We are still trying to figure out international shipping. More details will be
available on the kickstarter page.

~~~
k-mcgrady
Cool, I hope you can figure out a way to do it cheaply. Too often I see great
products double in price after taxes and shipping. Good luck - if you can work
it out I will definitely purchase one!

------
elwell
They have these at Google Venice (in LA), but I think they are prototypes
because these look much more refined. Maybe it was a different brand actually.

~~~
mortoc
I just interviewed at Google Boston (in Cambridge) and it looks like there's
lots of automatic standing/sitting desks there, but they're definitely the
expensive versions ($1,200+ on amazon).

------
hengheng
Closed the tab at the diabetes argument. It's such a strawman that I refuse to
look at the construction work you did. Yes it's bad for my blood sugar to eat
wrongly and not move, but the best practice way to fix this is not by buying
your desk.

(Also I'm on the wrong side of the pond I'm afraid. But you brought me into
the furniture market enough to pay the need for seat guy a visit.)

~~~
omfg
Instead of attacking their product, maybe Google the benefits of standing or
light walking during the day in re: to diabetes, heart disease, so forth..

A standing desk is a great way to encourage people to get up and move while
they work instead of sitting 8 hours a day. And at 399 this sounds like a
great solution to get more people up and about.

As someone who checks in to see what's new (and affordable) in the world of
stand up desks each month I'm really looking forward to seeing how this pans
out.

------
than
> I love this desk!!!!!!!!!

Somebody's been drinking a little too much buttered coffee.

~~~
standdesk
LOL!! Dave's awesome. If you ever get a chance to meet him in person, you'll
be amazed how smart he is.

------
thebiglebrewski
Your website isn't mobile friendly?

~~~
normloman
I just checked it out on a pc, and the site resized with the browser window. I
haven't checked it out on a phone. Does it not resize? I had this problem
before on a website I made a while back. I forgot the meta viewport tag.

------
tnorthcutt
s/testors/testers

~~~
standdesk
Thanks for catching that!!! Proves that we're only human. -_-

